# Henry and Betty explore tortoise funland



## Kerryann (Jun 10, 2012)

Betty thinks that rock is yummy




Henry is ready to rock














Bettuce loves basking slab




Yay I escaped... Wait there's some yummy weeds... Non nom




Henry loves his hide


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## wellington (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice looking torts


----------



## Millerlite (Jun 10, 2012)

Very nice looking tortoises happy guy


----------



## terryo (Jun 10, 2012)

Great pictures!


----------



## Jacob (Jun 10, 2012)

Exploring all the rocks..


----------



## Tom (Jun 10, 2012)

Time to discover tinypic.com


----------



## Kerryann (Jun 10, 2012)

I have a photobucket but I was posting from my iphone


----------



## Weda737 (Jun 11, 2012)

That is cute, I mean like, puking rainbows cute.


----------



## Tom (Jun 11, 2012)

Weda737 said:


> That is cute, I mean like, puking rainbows cute.



Wait... is that good or bad?


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 11, 2012)

Very cute pics...


----------



## Weda737 (Jun 11, 2012)

Tom said:


> Weda737 said:
> 
> 
> > That is cute, I mean like, puking rainbows cute.
> ...


----------

